# Lizards > Chameleons >  Male Sambava Panther Chameleon

## PrettyInInk87

Thought i'd post some updated pictures of my little guy and girl Hugh and Darla. They have grown so much and Hugh is beginning to look like his daddy.  :Very Happy: 

Hugh





Darla

----------


## Skittles1101

Love them!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Love them!


Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## creaturelover92

they are both beautiful  :Good Job:  chameleons are totally capable of loving  :Very Happy:  the veiled i used to have would only come out of her cage for me <3 i miss her soo 

loved and missed Ivy

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> they are both beautiful  chameleons are totally capable of loving  the veiled i used to have would only come out of her cage for me <3 i miss her soo 
> 
> loved and missed Ivy


Lol! Many would argue that... My Chams don't really like me and Darla HATES me. I don't handle them because of it.  :Smile:  Sorry about your loss.

----------


## reaper99

Is that a tattoo on your hand lol

There are great looking guys are they hard to care for? I'm really thinking about getting me a pair but I know nothing about them still this guys u got are beautiful!!!!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Is that a tattoo on your hand lol
> 
> There are great looking guys are they hard to care for? I'm really thinking about getting me a pair but I know nothing about them still this guys u got are beautiful!!!!


Yes I have 2 large tattoos on my right arm.  :Very Happy: 

Once you have your little guy or girl set up with the proper enclosure, lighting, lighting schedule, dusting schedule, feeding schedule, and stable temps and humidity it's fairly easy. It's very confusing at first but again, once you know what to do and get the hang of things it's easy. They require more time and attention than your typical reptile but their beauty is just so rewarding. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask and I can get you started on setting the enclosures up before you decide to bring them home. Also require lots of space...  :Very Happy:  Also, Chameleonforums.com is a GREAT way to get you started on your basic information.

----------

reaper99 (06-10-2011)

----------


## reaper99

> Yes I have 2 large tattoos on my right arm. 
> 
> Once you have your little guy or girl set up with the proper enclosure, lighting, lighting schedule, dusting schedule, feeding schedule, and stable temps and humidity it's fairly easy. It's very confusing at first but again, once you know what to do and get the hang of things it's easy. They require more time and attention than your typical reptile but their beauty is just so rewarding. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask and I can get you started on setting the enclosures up before you decide to bring them home. Also require lots of space...  Also, Chameleonforums.com is a GREAT way to get you started on your basic information.


Hey thanks I sure will right now the issue has been $$$ lol but I defiantly want some I brother inlaw keeps asking me to get iguana but I think chameleons are a lot cooler and hey he can be looking at me with one eye and at him with the other I would love to see an iguana do that lmao

----------


## dragonboy4578

They look awesome. Thanks for showing us the pic's..... :Good Job:

----------


## JAYGEE

Chameleon's are on my want list.  

Love the colors on Hugh, Darla looks like she is saying, Are you done yet..  Be-gone already.

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Hey thanks I sure will right now the issue has been $$$ lol but I defiantly want some I brother inlaw keeps asking me to get iguana but I think chameleons are a lot cooler and hey he can be looking at me with one eye and at him with the other I would love to see an iguana do that lmao


I think Iguanas are just as difficult to care for as Chameleons only Chameleons don't get large at all (depending on the species). I'd pick a Cham over an Iguana any time, lol! One day I would love to have an Iguana though, when I have a back yard. 

It's funny you say that because my Chams tend to do that, they will keep an eye on you while they are scoping everything else out with the other, it's so cute.

Money can be in issue but you can also get REALLY good deals on used cages and accessories and you can also occasionally run into "free to a good home" Chams. Those are more of a risk and you have to make sure the animal is healthy but if you know where to look you'll be fine. I got my Chameleons for free along with a bunch of other supplies.  :Very Happy:  




> They look awesome. Thanks for showing us the pic's.....


Thank you and your welcome.  :Very Happy: 




> Chameleon's are on my want list.  
> 
> Love the colors on Hugh, Darla looks like she is saying, Are you done yet..  Be-gone already.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Your welcome and thank you! Darla definatley hates my guts so anything and everything I do pisses her off, lol!

----------


## TheWinWizard

I'd like to have them but you need a permit in MA. Beautiful chams.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> I'd like to have them but you need a permit in MA. Beautiful chams.


Do you really? Move to California, lol!  :Very Happy:  Thank you!

----------

